# Braggot And Mead.



## Dave70 (21/5/09)

They both sound delicious, but before I run off and make 20l of either, I thought it might not be a bad idea to taste them first. Admitidely I haven't looked past my local bottle shops, and Im guessing mead may be eaiser to procure than braggot. Would I need to find something like a specialty wine outlet?
Either that or I might just make a small, say 5L batch to begin with.
Any ideas?


----------



## fraser_john (21/5/09)

I just jumped in and made 28 litres, its fermenting nicely now, smells pretty good, but a real slow fermenter.

Go ahead and make a 5 litre batch, worst case scenario is you don't like and you wont need too much honey for a batch that size.

John


----------



## Supra-Jim (21/5/09)

From memory there is winery in Adelaide/SA that makes and sells mead. They have online ordering and mail order. Approx $16 per bottle.

Here is one: http://www.bartholomewsmeadery.com.au/winelist.html

Here's another: http://www.maxwellwines.com.au/meads/

I can't vouch for any of these, and i can't find the original website i looked at a few months ago.

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (21/5/09)

Chateau Dorrien Wines - www.chateaudorrien.com.au. really nice mead. really nice.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (21/5/09)

Dave70 said:


> They both sound delicious, but before I run off and make 20l of either, I thought it might not be a bad idea to taste them first. Admitidely I haven't looked past my local bottle shops, and Im guessing mead may be eaiser to procure than braggot. Would I need to find something like a specialty wine outlet?
> Either that or I might just make a small, say 5L batch to begin with.
> Any ideas?




Melbourne Brewers are doing a mead special at our next meeting (Wed May 27th) if you are located in Melbourne.

Having a talk about brewing meads from our mead brewing expert, and should be some mead to sample at the meeting.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## brettprevans (21/5/09)

bonus! might just have to make sure i get to come along


----------



## Supra-Jim (21/5/09)

Well done CM2 that was the page i was looking for.

Looking forward to next weeks mead presentation also at Melb Brewers. Yum!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Dave70 (21/5/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> Chateau Dorrien Wines - www.chateaudorrien.com.au. really nice mead. really nice.



Cheers folks

Just gave this mob a call, $13 delivered to your door and a 10% discount for a dozen, in case you were wondering..


----------



## brettprevans (21/5/09)

Dave70 said:


> Cheers folks
> 
> Just gave this mob a call, $13 delivered to your door and a 10% discount for a dozen, in case you were wondering..


it does depend on which mead your getting. they have 5 differant meads and they are differant prices. 

hang on $13 per bottle? you sure they were giving you mead. The wewbsite says their cheapest bottle is $16. buy some if its $13. Ive tried them all except the Gran miele mead. My missus loves the Scarlet mead


----------



## Dave70 (21/5/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> it does depend on which mead your getting. they have 5 differant meads and they are differant prices.
> 
> hang on $13 per bottle? you sure they were giving you mead. The wewbsite says their cheapest bottle is $16. buy some if its $13. Ive tried them all except the Gran miele mead. My missus loves the Scarlet mead



Sorry, thats $13 _delivery charge_, not the plonk.
Not bad for coming all the way from Adelaide I recon.
Although apparently it's still cheaper to fly there with Virgin Blue...


----------



## brettprevans (21/5/09)

ahh i see. read it wrong. gonna say that would be a bargin. 

$13 delivery is fairly standard for wine shipping. get a few mates together and buy some for a taste test.


----------

